
Excel for iPhone now lets you take a picture of a spreadsheet and import it - MordodeMaru
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/29/18644396/microsoft-excel-iphone-spreadsheet-import-camera-picture-tables
======
Roritharr
I'd die for this being a part of the Azure Vision API, sadly it isn't.

------
spurgu
Not impressed. Shouldn't this be one of the basic features of OCR?

~~~
just_myles
OCR is a broken promise from my experience. It either works ok or not at all.
I also wonder what the image quality has to be for optimal use.

------
MordodeMaru
Initially extremely happy for this. Then suddenly freaked out for security
concerns.

~~~
DerekL
Why? It doesn't do anything you couldn't do by taking a photo and spending the
time to type it in manually.

~~~
torstenvl
Of course it does. Maybe I'm misunderstanding you, but you seem to be
dismissing _time_ as a security factor, when it is, in fact, the only security
factor that counts.

We don't (can't) rely on an encrypted volume being perfectly secure. We rely
on it taking an infeasibly long time to crack.

We don't (can't) rely on a weapons vault to be perfectly secure. We rely on it
taking enough time to breach that authorities will show up.

And companies don't (can't) rely on their data being perfectly secure. They
rely on it taking an infeasibly long time to collect.

Technology like this is useful. I will likely end up using it. But technology
like CSLI is useful too, especially when integrated into E911 and the like.
And yet, when sensitive "information is detailed, encyclopedic, and
effortlessly compiled," it poses other risks.

------
projektfu
This is an implementation of the .NORM file format?
[https://xkcd.com/2116/](https://xkcd.com/2116/)

